# Knee replacement



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 7, 2019)

I just found out I need a knee replacement, and am on medicare and work insurange.  Anything I need to know?  I understand that knee replacements are covered by Medicare.  This is my first.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 7, 2019)

I just found out I am going down that road so to speak.  I was suggested a knee replacement by my wellness doctor.  I had been in the care of a western medicine doctor and will go back to him in August to see about a knee replacement.  I am on Medicare and work insurance.  One pays 80% and my work picks up the other 20%.  Is there anything I need to remember, to say or ask?  By the way, what is Medicare's deductible on that, I have a phone # to ask Medicare that question.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 7, 2019)

A minor thing, but you can get a scrip for a cane.  And a handicapped hang tag.  I got both when first diagnosed with my hip problems, and though I do not use them all the time, they are good to have.   Especially when recuperating.  I assume from your post you are still  working, as you mention work insurance.  Find out how long you will need to be off work, so you can plan with your employer.  That is all I can add right now.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 7, 2019)

Is your deductible met? If not you may have to plan for it.

Good luck.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 7, 2019)

Best wishes with the knee replacement.  I know a few people who have had them and are going great now!


----------



## Keesha (Jul 7, 2019)

Good luck on your knee replacement. The people who did the suggested physiotherapy did well. The ones who didn’t.........  , didn’t. .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 7, 2019)

Hoping your operation goes smooth and is successful.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 7, 2019)

ouch. dont like the sound of any replacement body parts.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 7, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> ouch. dont like the sound of any replacement body parts.


I don't either, but don't like the present pain.  Medicare pays for it and no pain is the end result, I will take it.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 7, 2019)

Let us know how it goes.I will be there in a year or two-putting it off for as long as possible.Of course the NHS will be paying over here!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 7, 2019)

Hubby is scheduled for a knee replacement on Sept. 5th. And about 6 months later,he`ll have the other one done. They told him 10 years ago that he could get it done anytime-that his knees were shot-but he has put it off and put it off. He`s just tired of the pain now.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 7, 2019)

by the way im 61. How long have i got before all this body part replacement business starts?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 8, 2019)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Hubby is scheduled for a knee replacement on Sept. 5th. And about 6 months later,he`ll have the other one done. They told him 10 years ago that he could get it done anytime-that his knees were shot-but he has put it off and put it off. He`s just tired of the pain now.



Sounds like us men...

@Furryanimal get up and walk as soon as you can,  Lorie's Aunt has had it now 3 times, and she says the biggest thing is starting moving it... I have a sister - in - law who had it done, and did not exercise it and had HUGE problems... Good Luck... Keep us in the loop Please...


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 8, 2019)

*EXCERCISE* it AS soon as *YOU* can.. and do exactly what they tell *YOU* in *Physio*....


----------



## Mike (Jul 8, 2019)

I don't fancy that, but good luck with the procedure
and the result.

Mike


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 8, 2019)

I had partial right knee surgery 15 yrs ago because I couldn't bend my knee back all the way.. I had the surgery at the hospital where I worked,so my co-workers took care of me.I was off work for 3 months during the summer
The day after,I got out of bed slowly using a walker,3 days later I was discharged.I went to rehab facility for a week,then I did out patient therapy.My therapist gave me exercises which I still do every morning before I go on my 1st walk of the day
I wish you the best of luck ,keep us posted Sue


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 8, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Is your deductible met? If not you may have to plan for it.
> 
> Good luck.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 8, 2019)

You pay your Medicare deductible at the beginning of the year, anyway, this year I did.  So, yes.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 8, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Sounds like us men...
> 
> @Furryanimal get up and walk as soon as you can,  Lorie's Aunt has had it now 3 times, and she says the biggest thing is starting moving it... I have a sister - in - law who had it done, and did not exercise it and had HUGE problems... Good Luck... Keep us in the loop Please...


Thank you for the advice.  I will start moving it really soon.  I think the first place will be getting up from the bed to the bathroom and up again.  I will do the therapy too cause I have seen those that didn't and they have stiff knees.  Thank you.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 8, 2019)

moviequeen1 said:


> I had partial right knee surgery 15 yrs ago because I couldn't bend my knee back all the way.. I had the surgery at the hospital where I worked,so my co-workers took care of me.I was off work for 3 months during the summer
> The day after,I got out of bed slowly using a walker,3 days later I was discharged.I went to rehab facility for a week,then I did out patient therapy.My therapist gave me exercises which I still do every morning before I go on my 1st walk of the day
> I wish you the best of luck ,keep us posted Sue


Thank you for the advice.  Therapy and exercises are direly important, I hear.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 8, 2019)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Hubby is scheduled for a knee replacement on Sept. 5th. And about 6 months later,he`ll have the other one done. They told him 10 years ago that he could get it done anytime-that his knees were shot-but he has put it off and put it off. He`s just tired of the pain now.


I hope all goes well, and I have put up with steroid shots, sugar shots, rooster comb shot, and ice and heat.  Now I am ready for it.  Good luck to your husband and you.


----------



## rgp (Jul 8, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> by the way im 61. How long have i got before all this body part replacement business starts?



bout five years.......ya never know though , you might be one of the lucky ones that get to keep everything, and everything keeps working.

  I wish that for you !!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 8, 2019)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I hope all goes well, and I have put up with steroid shots, sugar shots, rooster comb shot, and ice and heat.  Now I am ready for it.  Good luck to your husband and you.



Thank you-and good luck to you! And yes,he did all the same things-steroid shots,rooster comb shots,Meloxicam etc.,etc. It`s time now though. And he has heard the same thing-do the therapy! Most important part. He actually rides his stationary bike every night and his doc says that,even though it does cause his knees to hurt worse,it will make his therapy much easier. We`ll see. Doc says he should only stay overnight in hospital and return to work in 2-3 weks. He`s planning on 2-or at least doing a few hours a day.


----------



## Manatee (Jul 8, 2019)

I had my first knee replacement on my 70th birthday.  The other one was 2 years later.
Rehab is _extremely_ important.  I am 85 and they are still doing fine.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 8, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> by the way im 61. How long have i got before all this body part replacement business starts?


I have about 22 years on you and both my knees sorta went about a year ago.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 8, 2019)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Thank you-and good luck to you! And yes,he did all the same things-steroid shots,rooster comb shots,Meloxicam etc.,etc. It`s time now though. And he has heard the same thing-do the therapy! Most important part. He actually rides his stationary bike every night and his doc says that,even though it does cause his knees to hurt worse,it will make his therapy much easier. We`ll see. Doc says he should only stay overnight in hospital and return to work in 2-3 weks. He`s planning on 2-or at least doing a few hours a day.


Glad to hear he is doing good.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 8, 2019)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I don't either, but don't like the present pain.  Medicare pays for it and no pain is the end result, I will take it.


I say Medicare pays for it, well I will have a copay to do, but that is all.  Exercise!  I already try to get in 10000 steps in each day.  Not every day.  About 3 days out of the week, I make it over 10000 steps.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 8, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Hoping your operation goes smooth and is successful.


Thank you, I do too.  Now my other knee is hurting.  Uhg!


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 8, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Best wishes with the knee replacement.  I know a few people who have had them and are going great now!


Always good to hear good reports like that.  Gives me a lot to "look forward" to.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 8, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> A minor thing, but you can get a scrip for a cane.  And a handicapped hang tag.  I got both when first diagnosed with my hip problems, and though I do not use them all the time, they are good to have.   Especially when recuperating.  I assume from your post you are still  working, as you mention work insurance.  Find out how long you will need to be off work, so you can plan with your employer.  That is all I can add right now.


No, I don't work, I volunteer.  I volunteer at a senior center, and I line dance, play cards, and dominoes, and am on the board.  So, I stay busy.  I am looking in to the care for my two little dogs.  Home sitters or the kennel.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 9, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Is your deductible met? If not you may have to plan for it.
> 
> Good luck.


RadishRose, I have to say I have not met my deductible, but will have to and it will ne a lot cheaper than the medicare deductible.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 17, 2019)

I need both knees done but in poor health and almost 83 I am not going to do it.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 17, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> by the way im 61. How long have i got before all this body part replacement business starts?


I am 76 and pain started to manifest after 70. First a hip, then a knee, both shoulders and finally the other knee. I am now the bionic woman and no longer in pain. Good surgeons and well designed physiotherapy are essential.


----------



## deesierra (Jul 19, 2019)

I've been putting off knee replacement for several years and because of the worsening pain, I have become very sedentary. But I can't take the pain any more and have given myself a year to lose weight and gain muscle strength in anticipation of an easier rehab after surgery. Sounds like you are still pretty active so you should have good results and regain good range of motion. Good luck.


----------

